# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Les meilleurs cours et tutoriels de iOS. Nouvelle mise  jour avec 11 nouvelles publications

## Lana.Bauer

Chers membres du club,

Je vous annonce la mise  jour de la page *"Les meilleurs cours et tutoriels iOS"*, avec 11 nouvelles ressources. 

 Merci  tous les contributeurs de cette page qui ne cessent d'enrichir les ressources de Developpez.com.


*Partager le contenu d'une application :*

Envoyer des SMS avec une application iPhoneEnvoyer des courriels avec une application iPhone 
* 
S'authentifier avec une application externe :
*
Comment intgrer l'authentification Facebook dans une application iOS 
* Le versioning :
*
Comprendre le contrle de code source Git dans Xcode  

*CocoaTouch :
* 
Tutoriel UISlider - Comment implmenter un curseur iOS, par Chris ChingExemple et tutoriel iOS7 UIPickerViewCration d'une App iOS  barre d'onglets avec UITabBarViewControllerTutoriel iAd - Comment intgrer des bannires iAd dans votre application 

*Dvelopper une application cross-platforme :
*
Outils Intel HTML5 pour le dveloppement d'applications mobiles 
*
Internationaliser son application :
*
Dvelopper une application multilingue sous iOS 


Vous avez trouv un cours ou un  tutoriel qui  concerne l'iOS et qui n'est pas rfrenc  sur la page des  cours et tutoriels ? Postez le lien ici afin de rparer  cet oubli. 

Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture !  ::): 

 ::fleche::  Vous   aussi, vous voulez devenir contributeur ? Alors n'hsitez pas    participer  la vie de la rubrique en proposant vos ides ou articles.   Contactez-moi directement par MP ou alors contactez la rdaction par   mail.



  ::ccool:: Contribuez dans la rubrique iOS ! ::ccool::

----------


## Laethy

Chers membres du club,

Je vous annonce la mise  jour de la page  Les meilleurs cours et tutoriels iOS , avec 11 nouvelles ressources.

Merci  tous les contributeurs de cette page qui ne cessent d'enrichir les ressources de Developpez.com.

*Tutoriels pour dbutants et cours complets pour apprendre le dveloppement iOS*

Dvelopper des Apps iOS 8 - Partie 6 et 7
*Dveloppement d'applications web pour iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch*

Tutoriel pour apprendre  implmenter l'architecture MVVM sur iOS
*Autres*

Cours pour comprendre les optionnelles : quand et comment les utiliserLa variance des types en SwiftRalisez votre premire application pour Android et iOS sur Apple Mac OS X en utilisant le moteur Multi-OS EngineCours pour apprendre la gestion des erreurs en SwiftCours pour apprendre  dployer votre application sur un iPhoneLa fragilit de SwiftTutoriel pour choisir une solution d'intgration continue pour le dveloppement mobileDcouvrir et apprendre  programmer avec l'API Cloud Orange
Vous avez trouv un cours ou un tutoriel qui concerne l'iOS et qui n'est pas rfrenc sur la page des cours et tutoriels ? Postez le lien ici afin de rparer cet oubli.

Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture !

Vous aussi, vous voulez devenir contributeur ? Alors n'hsitez pas  participer  la vie de la rubrique en proposant vos ides ou articles. Contactez-moi directement par MP ou alors contactez la rdaction par mail.

  ::ccool::  *Contribuez dans la rubrique iOS !** *

----------

